# Bullet size



## SouthernCoyote (Mar 16, 2007)

I dont hunt coyotes with a 17 hmr ,but I was wondering if anyone as had any luck killing coyotes with a 17hmr shooting the *17 grain hornady v-max*


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I bought a Savage .17 for my girl and tested a bunch of loads through it. It liked the Hornady 20gr hollow points best. Each gun may like different loads.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Leave the 17 grain bullets at home if you're using the .17. That little round has enough trouble taking coyotes the way it is, use the biggest bullet you can get, in other words, go for the 20 grain bullets. Try the v-max but also try the CCI ones, too. They grouped better in my gun but my dad's cheap and buys the v-max just because they're $2 cheaper than the CCIs. Federal also makes 17hmr rounds and they grouped 4 out of 5 in about 1/2" at 50 yards with a 12-15 mph crosswind but the 5th one would be way off about 4" north or south of the rest of them. But like BBD said,



> Each gun may like different loads.


So do what I did, go out and buy 5-6 different brands and see which 20 grain load performs best in your gun.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

SouthernCoyote said:


> I dont hunt coyotes with a 17 hmr





weasle414 said:


> That little round has enough trouble taking coyotes the way it is, use the biggest bullet you can get


He's not hunting coyotes with it..


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh yeah, but why was he asking about bullets for the 17 for killing coyotes?


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Good question lol.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Try the v-max but also try the CCI ones, too. They grouped better in my gun but my dad's cheap and buys the v-max just because they're $2 cheaper than the CCIs.


If it has a poly-tip then it is a V-Max made by Hornady, including the one's packaged by CCI. Hornady, CCI, Remington, Federal, and Winchester 17HMR bullets and hulls are all made by Hornady. V-Max is not a brand name. They all (brands) also use the same powder. The 20 grain bullets are also made by Hornady. So basically you are shooting Hornady ammo no matter what you buy. Only difference is who assembles the components.



> So do what I did, go out and buy 5-6 different brands and see which 20 grain load performs best in your gun.


Who besides CCI and Hornady packages a 20 grain 17HMR?



> they grouped 4 out of 5 in about 1/2" at 50 yards with a 12-15 mph crosswind but the 5th one would be way off about 4" north or south of the rest of them


If as you indicate by saying north or south that every time you shoot a 5 shot string the 5th one is a 4 inch flyer, then you have a problem that has nothing to do with ammo brand.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

"but I was wondering" .............. question answered.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

K, thanks for letting me know that Gohon. My dad made it sound a lot more complex than it really is apparently. What do you think that flyer could have been from, though? If they're all the same thing, then why would the ones made by federal have that flyer but the rest of them didn't?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

weasle414 said:


> Oh yeah, but why was he asking about bullets for the 17 for killing coyotes?


The original post was edited. Thanks southerncoyote.


----------



## SouthernCoyote (Mar 16, 2007)

When I hunt coyotes I don't use the 17hmr I use a 25-06. I just wanted to know if any one had killed a coyote with a 17 grain bullet before becaues I've only heard of people killing them with a 20 grain bullet.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Oooooh, gotcha. I thought you where asking what you should use if you where using a .17 on coyotes.


----------

